# Hike: White Cap Mtn, Maine (100 Mile Wilderness),



## billski (Jun 6, 2012)

A/T
Week of July 30th, exact date TBD
day trip on 8/4  possible, but overnight is recommended
I've done it before.
Will need bicycle or serious 4x4 to get to trailhead.
(or, you can walk 4 miles before you start your hike!)

PM if interested.


----------



## billski (Jun 17, 2012)

Bump
Currier’s flying service


----------



## billski (Jul 14, 2012)

Bump.  Two weeks till blast off.
Day hike - White Cap.
If it's too far,  can get you a cottage for $105/day includes three meals.



This is it.
Nothing for miles.  No cabins anywhere else.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 14, 2012)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Nick (Jul 14, 2012)

You went last summer, didn't you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbog (Jul 15, 2012)

...And _Hey Anyone Else_..fwiw...the road from Newport(exit off I-95) on up to Greenville(southern tip of Moosehead L.) you have smoothly paved highway road....then up the east side of the lake for ~10mi(a little cut up but nothing like Kingfield to Sugarloaf to Rangeley), then in over mild dirt road for ~10mi to W.Branch Pond camps.  More than a few mountains to hike.  PittstonFarm lodge is ~20mi north of Rockwood(western side of Moosehead), and is on the western tip of Seboomook L....which is just above Moosehead.  A nice lodge that's in the middle of the woods as well.
  Forget the fear of the cut up road(s) over in the Sugarloaf area...when heading to Greenville/Moosehead L.  The main road (ME #15)  has been newly paved during the last three years..   Along with the several camps NE of Moosehead...in Greenville and up the eastern side of the lake...one has a pick of 3-4(I think) roadside motels...think there are also a few rooms up over the Black_Frog pub in downtown Greenville(left at the yellow light)...IF you're ever in the mood for escaping lower New England for a short while and one has time for the drive;-)....the area's one of those low intensity drives with great terrain, views & air..
All the water up at this lattitude is cold/cool at this time of year...and is great during the summer, in or on the water, as is the hiking & biking.  Ask billski, quality Fun & Quiet places to hang for a while...as is most all of Maine's portion of the boreal forest...
LOL...sounds like an advertisement but isn't...
With my Unix backgrd, Linux knowledge, MAC interest...wireless is becoming the personal tools for potential work...but Windows alone still provides the paycheck at present:angry:.

$.01


----------



## billski (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah, that's where I was last summer.  I'm  hooked now.  

Hey Bigbob,
With the temps in the upper 80's up there, the ponds must be boiling by now.  What an unbelievable summer!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah...high 80s to mid-90s, but it hasn't been too long Bill, the water should be great.  I was in on First Roach Pond..by its "South Inlet"(a flat, rocky peninsula out into the pond) ...and with a little breeze...the air temps were beautiful and so was the water...went in(& stayed in) for a few hours yesterday.
The temps are nice up there...was 91 in Bangor and 93 in Millinocket yesterday, but had to be in the low-to-mid 80s, with a breeze, around the lake and ponds...


----------



## bigbog (Aug 5, 2012)

Billski was expecting me for breakfast on Saturday.  Nothing like organization's wishes for _additional functionality..._ie WoRk Saturday morning...  Think I owe Bill a little an adult beverage or two or munchies...somewhere this Fall or Winter.......but heard he was intending to get into wrestling bears, so just his staying alive during his week over at the WBPCs is cause for celebration..;-)


----------



## SunshineSnowdream (Nov 25, 2012)

awesome.


----------



## billski (Nov 26, 2012)

bigbog said:


> ...but heard he was intending to get into wrestling bears, so just his staying alive during his week over at the WBPCs is cause for celebration..;-)



You are too funny.  I like your style!  
Now, where's the snow??


----------



## bigbog (Nov 28, 2012)

billski said:


> ......where's the snow??


Man, do I hear ya' on that.   
I HAVE to get over to SL either this weekend or next Wed(Residents $39-day)...my first day for 12/13 already got canceled once.


----------

